# Great Customer Service!



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

I had purchased some after market grips for my Beretta Tomcat 3032. Totally screwed up the installation and gun was in pieces and non functioning. After having my gunsmith try unsuccessfully to reassemble it..I sent it off to Beretta. They fixed it and installed my new grips at no charge as a courtesy! And this was on an out of warranty pistol I had purchased in 2014! Kudos to Beretta!
Unkei


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Unkei said:


> I had purchased some after market grips for my Beretta Tomcat 3032. Totally screwed up the installation and gun was in pieces and non functioning. After having my gunsmith try unsuccessfully to reassemble it..I sent it off to Beretta. They fixed it and installed my new grips at no charge as a courtesy! And this was on an out of warranty pistol I had purchased in 2014! Kudos to Beretta!
> Unkei
> View attachment 17015


Gotta lotta love for Beretta! The white grip panels are "funky" cool man!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow! 
I may have caught them on a bad year or something.
Glad to hear they helped you....

Sam


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

GREAT job by Beretta, taking care of their customer!!


----------

